
Show HN: Simple way to access various statistics in Git repository from bash - arzzen
https://github.com/arzzen/git-quick-stats
======
00dani
Nice idea, but why depend on dialog at all? Surely the Git Way™ would be to
accept switches or subcommands to pick which stats you want to see, perhaps
with an _optional_ interactive mode.

Additionally, judging by the name this is meant as a Git custom command. It
should therefore be possible to run it with `git quick-stats`, like any other
Git command. I'd suggest updating the docs to confirm that this usage is
possible and recommended.

~~~
arzzen
Thanks for your comment, i edited it.

